# Selling Morrels??



## Downriver Tackle

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I know of a friend from Indiana whose family does the tour from state to state like those guys. They make more in a few months doing that than I do working all year round. I feel non residents should have to buy a very expensive license to pick here in an effort to thwart these people from exploiting our natural resource like that. And if residents want to sell them they should have to pay for some
> kind of commercial license to do so. Shouldn't be viewed any differently than wild game. Just my $.02.


 Exactly! Heck, if I want to set up shop on M32/M33 to sell tackle to Memorial Day vacationers, like many of the mom and pop morel sellers do, I have to buy a vendors permit for Montmorency County at the very least. I wonder how many people selling morels off their tailgate there have a vendor's permit? :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER

And how many pay any taxes at all on that revenue? I say as I always have if you have a current hunting or fishing license then there is no user permit for you but if you do not then you must have a user permit on you. I don't think it needs to be an enormous fee at all but ewveryone else who uses the outdoors and state or fed land pays a fee. Commercial sellers should pay heavily IMO.

Ganzer


----------



## Petronius

MERGANZER said:


> And how many pay any taxes at all on that revenue? I say as I always have if you have a current hunting or fishing license then there is no user permit for you but if you do not then you must have a user permit on you. I don't think it needs to be an enormous fee at all but ewveryone else who uses the outdoors and state or fed land pays a fee. Commercial sellers should pay heavily IMO.
> 
> Ganzer


Maybe the DNR should add mushroom hunting to the approved activities associated with the base hunting license. Make those from out of state buy a non-resident license. In fact, ginseng hunting should be included also.


----------



## Paperboy 1

DanSS26 said:


> So you think it would be ok if people cut timber from state land and sold it for fire wood on the side of the road?


Boy oh boy. I could get in trouble. I know of people who buy the $20 permit to harvest dead downed trees on federal and some state land and have sold most of the wood. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies

FYI

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo...heres_what_mic.html#incart_hbx#incart_best-of


----------



## Petronius

Boardman Brookies said:


> FYI
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo...heres_what_mic.html#incart_hbx#incart_best-of


The guidelines listed refer to selling at farmers markets. The MDARD does not specify how a person becomes recognized as appropriately trained and competent in the identification of safe botanical and mycological varieties. It is also vague when requiring a description of a persons education, experience and expertise. I reality, there are no procedures to become state certified in mushroom identification in Michigan.


----------



## swampbuck

Paperboy 1 said:


> Boy oh boy. I could get in trouble. I know of people who buy the $20 permit to harvest dead downed trees on federal and some state land and have sold most of the wood.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Now that one is definitely illegal, big fine and banned from future permits


----------



## Oldgrandman

It would just be nice for people to exercise some self control so the govt. doesn't HAVE to get involved. Too much controversy ultimately leads to govt. intervention, and none of us WANT to see that.

Some clown leads 25 cars into state land to pay to pick however often a season, and pretty soon 9 more idiots follow suit, it snowballs from there. making money on natural resources like that is idiotic.

It isn't anything like chartering a fishing trip. Where people who do not own a boat with all the goodies and do not have the knowledge or patience but can get out once in a while and enjoy themselves, in wider ranging locations and longer seasons & variety of choices. Besides this is regulated.

All a mushroomer needs to know is where to go! Now he just showed X amount of people the place where lots of others have discovered *FOR THEMSELVES* to go and it sucks.....freakin moron.

It's just a no brainer for me.....


----------



## Sparky23

They shouldnt let people guide for bear, turkeys, or deer, on stade land either? You found more than most guys do in 2 or 3 years maybe you should be limited to 100 per year keep complaining and that will eventually happen, limits on shrooms. I have had a bunch of spots that others have found, you begin the search again, or beat them to it.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Sparky23 said:


> They shouldnt let people guide for bear, turkeys, or deer, on stade land either? You found more than most guys do in 2 or 3 years maybe you should be limited to 100 per year keep complaining and that will eventually happen, limits on shrooms. I have had a bunch of spots that others have found, you begin the search again, or beat them to it.


I guess you are not paying attention to the reasonable _(and intelligent!)_ part of this discussion. So, I hope they schedule a bunch of these morel forays in the woods you pick.

Peep *this*...



> for·ay (fôr&#8242;&#257;&#8242;, f&#333;r&#8242;&#257;&#8242;, f&#335;r&#8242;&#257;&#8242
> n.
> 1. A sudden raid or military advance.
> 2. A venture or an initial attempt, especially outside one's usual area: an actor's foray into politics.
> v. for·ayed, for·ay·ing, for·ays
> v.intr.
> 1. To make a raid.
> *2. To make inroads, as for profit or adventure.*


----------



## ClintonRiverKing

nobody should be allowed to hunt fish or gather. the only food anybody should get is the crap at the grocery store. the government should control everything. fml
why would buying a permit make it ok. if i buy a mushroom huntin permit do you think they will use that money to replant muchrooms? no they will pocket most of it like the rest of your taxes. or they will bail out some rich bankers. 
why do so many of you want the government further up your ass? thats why you cant do anything without a permit these days. soon we all have government attendants in our bathroosm to make sure we can clean our own asses. 
just what we need





_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## ClintonRiverKing

nobody should be allowed to hunt fish or gather. the only food anybody should get is the crap at the grocery store. the government should control everything. fml
why would buying a permit make it ok. if i buy a mushroom huntin permit do you think they will use that money to replant muchrooms? no they will pocket most of it like the rest of your taxes. or they will bail out some rich bankers. 
why do so many of you want the government further up your ass? thats why you cant do anything without a permit these days. soon we all have government attendants in our bathroosm to make sure we can clean our own asses. 
just what we need. 





_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Sparky23

You still found as many as usual....correct? I am not saying that i agree with guys doing this, yes i would be pissed. I have seen my spots get logged off completly by the state, i would say that is worse, now they are gone completly. Just saying mushrooms are a demand, many people are clueless with things such as this and would rather pay someone to show them, rather than learn for themselves, just like hunting guides. As for saying im not intelligent or not listening to that...i guess since you dont agree that makes my opinion wrong. I would say your not listening, or would you like to see limits put on your mushroom harvest then you could bitch about only being allowed a certain number of mushrooms a year.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Sparky23 said:


> You still found as many as usual....correct? I am not saying that i agree with guys doing this, yes i would be pissed. I have seen my spots get logged off completly by the state, i would say that is worse, now they are gone completly. Just saying mushrooms are a demand, many people are clueless with things such as this and would rather pay someone to show them, rather than learn for themselves, just like hunting guides. As for saying im not intelligent or not listening to that...i guess since you dont agree that makes my opinion wrong. I would say your not listening, or would you like to see limits put on your mushroom harvest then you could bitch about only being allowed a certain number of mushrooms a year.


I do not recall advocating govt. intervention or wanting to see that. Read below again. 




Oldgrandman said:


> It would just be nice for people to exercise some self control so the govt. doesn't HAVE to get involved. Too much controversy ultimately leads to govt. intervention, *and none of us WANT to see that.....*
> 
> It's just a no brainer for me.....


----------



## perchyanker

You guys are all crazy, wanting more laws and restrictions. Who cares who is selling mushrooms and where they sell them. I sure don't and wish I found enough to sell. Can't even compare mushrooms to deer or fish. About the only thing I have herd anybody say that makes any sense to me is a type of access pass for people that don't already contribute....mountain bikers, bird watchers, etc. 

It amazes me how much of a problem people have with people or the average joe trying to make a dollar or 2


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## plugger

Last time I was over to flint there were a couple of guys selling schrooms, I don't know if they were morels but some one ought to make those guys have a permit.:lol:


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe

Look on Detroit Craigslist, I was shocked to see all the Morel ad's for people selling them.


----------



## Oldgrandman

perchyanker said:


> It amazes me how much of a problem people have with people or the average joe trying to make a dollar or 2
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah this thread got splintered off. Went into a couple different directions that are related, but totally different. Sell em, buy em, if that is your thing. Have no problem with that!

The rest is all there to be sorted out.....c'ya next Spring!!!


----------



## Petronius

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah this thread got splintered off. Went into a couple different directions that are related, but totally different. Sell em, buy em, if that is your thing. Have no problem with that!
> 
> The rest is all there to be sorted out.....*c'ya next Spring!!!*


Hey, don't go away. Morels are just getting us started. We still have puff balls, chanterelles, oysters and hen of the woods to look forward to.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

perchyanker said:


> You guys are all crazy, wanting more laws and restrictions. Who cares who is selling mushrooms and where they sell them. I sure don't and wish I found enough to sell. Can't even compare mushrooms to deer or fish. About the only thing I have herd anybody say that makes any sense to me is a type of access pass for people that don't already contribute....mountain bikers, bird watchers, etc.
> 
> * It amazes me how much of a problem people have with people or the average joe trying to make a dollar or *2
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 OK, fine. But what's different than if I'm selling tackle roadside at M32/33 and the shroom sellers? I'm selling tackle, as a "joe just trying to make a buck (and paying full taxes  ). I have to pay for a vendor permit and WILL get ticketed without it. Yet the shroomers are scott-free, both permits and taxes???? I pay for the materials used in what I sell. They get theirs for free.


----------

